# Drying and Curing



## powerbud (Nov 17, 2006)

Ok so if Im understanding this correctly once you snip them babies you hang em in the closet for 2 weeks and then throw em in a jar and let em cure for however long i want to right? What should the temp be inside my closet for normal drying and after how long should I put them in a paper bag to dry more? If anyone knows a thread or site on how to dry and cure properly please inform me thanks.


----------



## laylow6988 (Nov 17, 2006)

powerbud said:
			
		

> Ok so if Im understanding this correctly once you snip them babies you hang em in the closet for 2 weeks and then throw em in a jar and let em cure for however long i want to right? What should the temp be inside my closet for normal drying and after how long should I put them in a paper bag to dry more? If anyone knows a thread or site on how to dry and cure properly please inform me thanks.


 
This to me is the hardest part. I can grow anything, been growing plants for a long time. But not much pot. But, there is no set time that you dry them. You have to keep an eye on them and they will dry according to the conditions. Conditions are: humidity, temp, air movement, buds; thickness, how tight they are, if you are drying the whole plant or just the buds, and if they are manicured. You go in and give them a gentle sqeeze, check the stem. But don't finger them up to much. You smash the resin glands everytime ou put your hands on them. One trick is to bite the stem a bit and see how juicy it is. I am getting better but seem to have a hard time getting it right. You don't want to have them to dry, or not dry enough. Let them sit in the dark a while. Don't try and dry them out too fast. Let them break down a little bit. The smoke will be much smoother, and taist better. I remember my first time. I dryed them out too fast, and had them over fertilized at the time of harvest. They didn't taist good at all, but they did the trick. 

Huggy B


----------



## RedandWhite (Nov 17, 2006)

Hang for 5-6 days and when they seem dry, hang for one more day. Don't forget to keep a fan for air movement while drying, but don't point it at your buds. It will cause uneven drying and could promote mold.

I then go to the sack for a day or two (depending on how dry they were when they went in), and when they look ready for the jar, leave'em in the sack one more day.

I like the temps to be in the lower 70's and humidity to be 40-60% throughout.

On to the jars. Open once or twice daily and let the air exchange for 20 minutes or so. Then back into a dark cupboard. You should notice for at least the first couple of days that when opening the jars the buds seem "less dry" than when you put them there. Don't worry, this is normal (at least around here-lol). After a week, the smell should be getting nicer and nicer. The plant is still breaking down chlorophyl and converting sugars. I find that it continues to get better for months before leveling out.

Just remember to keep and eye on your buds while they are in the early stages of curing and be on the lookout for signs of mildew or mold.

Wouldn't want to ruin a whole crop (and all that time and work) because of a screw up at the end.

Good luck.


----------



## krsone (Nov 17, 2006)

Harvesting Marijuana! When To Harvest Your Marijuana Crop posted by hick


----------



## tetrahydrocannabinol (Dec 14, 2006)

> After a week, the smell should be getting nicer and nicer. The plant is still breaking down chlorophyl and converting sugars. I find that it continues to get better for months before leveling out.


 
I also had this , that the smell got better after a week. But the taste got harsher , how come , maybe not dry enough after 6 weeks?.


----------

